# new 2011 dodge 3500



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I finally got my truck done! 2011 dodge cummins diesel, central hydraulics, 11' henderson ss dump, snow dogg ss under tailgate spreader and has a 9'2" boss v for a blade. Did the upfit myself (saved myself 8k and had a buddy help with all the hoses. And yes the box sits level, must be the angle of the pic


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck. Cummins makes a great engine IMO.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good wish I had time and money to do something like that


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks guys! I had to sell off a TON of stuff so I wasnt into the bank for book value, just hope it pays off!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks dope.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice truck,more pics please


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice, good luck with it!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1110583 said:


> looks dope.


Looks dope? We are not in the Broncs.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im bringing dope back.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1110637 said:


> im bringing dope back.


:laughing:LMAO I'm a simple wood cutter from Maine. I have never heard anybody in person say dope in that context.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

after i get the plow mounted up I will snap a couple more pics


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

word up, im sure it wil look dope with the new plow mounted.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1110650 said:


> word up, im sure it wil look dope with the new plow mounted.


i consider the source here and figure "dope" is a great description

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

oh yea very nice truck .........looks beautiful in the pics , would love to see it in person....good luck this winter


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lookin' truck. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

mercer_me;1110559 said:


> Nice looking truck. Cummins makes a great engine IMO.


Just my opinion the 5.9 motor was a heck of a lot better all around motor then this 6.7 is.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

its called emission's I have a buddy that did the DPF and EGR delete added a smarty and his 09' sounds just like my 06' and runs way better, he is looking to pick up another to do the same thing with.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

skidooer;1111050 said:


> its called emission's I have a buddy that did the DPF and EGR delete added a smarty and his 09' sounds just like my 06' and runs way better, he is looking to pick up another to do the same thing with.


What he said :waving:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

TPC Services;1111033 said:


> Just my opinion the 5.9 motor was a heck of a lot better all around motor then this 6.7 is.


I also think the Cummins 5.9 is a better engine than the 6.7. But the Cummins 6.7 is also a pretty good engine.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That truck is awesome. Make it black w/ a little taller dump box sides and it would be my perfect. Wish i could afford one.....maybe someday


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet congrats i am jealous


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1110650 said:


> word up, im sure it wil look dope with the new plow mounted.


that almost made me feel like i was in chicago again:crying:

nice truck be the way!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice looking truck!


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

skidooer;1111050 said:


> its called emission's I have a buddy that did the DPF and EGR delete added a smarty and his 09' sounds just like my 06' and runs way better, he is looking to pick up another to do the same thing with.


This has the urea crap on it too, wouldnt mind deleting it all. But I cant find a delete kit yet, so stuck with it for now.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

so with the urea and all the other [email protected]#$% your exhaust smells somewhat like clorox, my Touareg TDI has all that stuff on it and that is what the smell reminds me of.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

some good reading on EGR and DPF in the link below
(http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/deleting-6-7-guide-making-run-right-t278158.html)


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought the cummins didnt have to have the urea because they already meet the emmissions requirements. Guess i was wrong


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice , I love the look of the new dodges, best looking IMO...good luck with her.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Truck PORN! More pictures


----------



## titan_landscape (Nov 12, 2010)

bad a$$ truck, good luck this winter


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

plowguy43;1111173 said:


> What he said :waving:


I guess let me clarify myself, with out spending $3000 on all the aftermarket toys to make the 6.7 run like it should and the codes that stuff does to the computer unless the after markets have finally found a way around them, an without voiding a $2500 extended warrenty!!* A STOCK * 5.9 motor is a better motor then the *STOCK* 6.7!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

TPC Services;1112885 said:


> I guess let me clarify myself, with out spending $3000 on all the aftermarket toys to make the 6.7 run like it should and the codes that stuff does to the computer unless the after markets have finally found a way around them, an without voiding a $2500 extended warrenty!!* A STOCK * 5.9 motor is a better motor then the *STOCK* 6.7!!


True that. 



Jelinek61;1112245 said:


> I thought the cummins didnt have to have the urea because they already meet the emmissions requirements. Guess i was wrong


The 6.7 in the Chassis Cab's comes with UREA injection, on the 3/4 and 1 ton non chassis cab trucks does not. :waving:


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

TPC Services;1112885 said:


> I guess let me clarify myself, with out spending $3000 on all the aftermarket toys to make the 6.7 run like it should and the codes that stuff does to the computer unless the after markets have finally found a way around them, an without voiding a $2500 extended warrenty!!* A STOCK * 5.9 motor is a better motor then the *STOCK* 6.7!!


agreed on that one. still a very nice truck


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

plowguy43;1113234 said:


> True that.
> 
> The 6.7 in the Chassis Cab's comes with UREA injection, on the 3/4 and 1 ton non chassis cab trucks does not. :waving:


Thanks for the clarification. Funny that the same motor needs it based on the body its carrying.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The 6.7 in the Chassis Cab's comes with UREA injection, on the 3/4 and 1 ton non chassis cab trucks does not. :waving:[/QUOTE]

Perhaps the emission standards are different with the higher GVW....

For us in the North to delete the polution stuff is not an option. We have emmission testing every two years to keep everyone in check. For this reason alone is enough to stick with the pre 07 trucks. 15 years from now who knows what they will be worth. Ever checked out some prices of the 1st gens??? I wish I could moth ball a lifetime supply in the shop. I can only emagine how complex these engines will be 20 years from now!!!!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright so I'm going to revive the thread. First off, nice truck! Second, how are you liking the truck/ motor overall? Pros- cons? Mpg range? Thanks!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

thats truck is jive! had to throw one in


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

plowmaster07;1340071 said:


> Alright so I'm going to revive the thread. First off, nice truck! Second, how are you liking the truck/ motor overall? Pros- cons? Mpg range? Thanks!


Thanks! I like the truck, rides great, pulls heavy loads around awesome. I am not really in love with the automatic trans. Seems to always wanna be in a higher gear when pulling hills. Fuel milage is about par at 9-10 loaded or empty. The computer shows a mpg at 5-6 when plowing, but thats also with a box full of salt. The diesel exhaust fluid system sux ass, its getting deleted hopefully before winter. It drinks the DEF fluid when plowing


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

bossplowguy;1340321 said:


> Thanks! I like the truck, rides great, pulls heavy loads around awesome. I am not really in love with the automatic trans. Seems to always wanna be in a higher gear when pulling hills. Fuel milage is about par at 9-10 loaded or empty. The computer shows a mpg at 5-6 when plowing, but thats also with a box full of salt. The diesel exhaust fluid system sux ass, its getting deleted hopefully before winter. It drinks the DEF fluid when plowing


Good to know. Thanks! Also, how many miles are on the truck? If you purchased another one right now, would you go with the 6.7L diesel or the 5.7L Hemi?


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

The trans on the diesel boasts to be a bit heavier dutier. Between that and having decent power while pulling and such, i would prolly go with the diesel again.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Truck !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

